# Marco Island to Chokoloskee trip. Best time to go?



## JupiterSam

March-October is really good, but there is never a bad time to go down that way.


----------



## Mako 181

I like late September or mid October.
fishing is still good but temps are a little cooler than August.
But you never know when the first cold front comes in.


----------



## mmccull5

I normally stay in Marco and fish the Ten Thousand Islands once a year. I like to head down after Summer. Went the first week of November last year and it was one of the best trips I have had. Beautiful place down there with phenomenal fishing. Don't let the wind scare you either.

Recommend the Oyster Society for dinner!

- Oh, who is the guide?


----------



## RJTaylor

Good info guys. Thanks, and still open to more info.

All I get to fish in, is wind, so no fear there. 

Fishing with Wright Taylor, mmccull5.


----------



## Padre

I go every year twice a year. One to camp, so that is in the winter. The other time is the 1st week of May, so don't go then.


----------



## DBStoots

RJTaylor said:


> Purchased a 2 day trip at a CCA banquet, and need a little advice. I obviously have to work around what the guide already has on the books, so I'm sure prime dates may not be available. I'm coming over from TX, so heat doesn't bother me a bit. Will be fly fishing for tarpon, snook, and reds.


I like the transition periods--summer to fall, fall to winter, winter to spring. That said, I've done really well all winter in the backcountry of the ENP out of Chokoloskee. I don't know Wright, but I'm sure he will dial you in regardless of when you go.


----------



## DBStoots

DBStoots said:


> I like the transition periods--summer to fall, fall to winter, winter to spring. That said, I've done really well all winter in the backcountry of the ENP out of Chokoloskee. I don't know Wright, but I'm sure he will dial you in regardless of when you go.


Another thought, maybe target dates around a new moon or a couple days before or after the full moon as well.


----------



## RJTaylor

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Mako 181

DB is the man that knows the area well. 

I recommend to listen and follow his advice closely and I am sure you will have a great trip that will include catching a lot of fish


----------



## TylertheTrout2

Wright is a topnotch guide, also a Texan like yourself! Time of year will somewhat depend on which species you really want to throw yourself at, if you really want a shot at that big poon book spring time, the snook fishing really heats up late spring and goes all through summer. Reds will be available pretty much year round and I know you get those back home so.. Also, try and book around mid-day low tides to get that visual stimulation we sight fishers feen for..!!


----------



## sjrobin

TylertheTrout2 said:


> Wright is a topnotch guide, also a Texan like yourself! Time of year will somewhat depend on which species you really want to throw yourself at, if you really want a shot at that big poon book spring time, the snook fishing really heats up late spring and goes all through summer. Reds will be available pretty much year round and I know you get those back home so.. Also, try and book around mid-day low tides to get that visual stimulation we sight fishers feen for..!!


Accurate


----------



## Kirc

if your fishin with Taylor, take his advice as to when, thats part of what your paying for and he's been doing this gig here for a long time ......personally, _generally _- BEST Inshore time, Spring (tarpon, snook, reds) & Fall (snook, reds , trout) @ basically bait / weather transition(s).
Spent 35yrs here, so have a little time on the water.


----------



## BassFlats

We always do well spring break time( mid march)


----------



## Spikepiz239

DBStoots said:


> I like the transition periods--summer to fall, fall to winter, winter to spring. That said, I've done really well all winter in the backcountry of the ENP out of Chokoloskee. I don't know Wright, but I'm sure he will dial you in regardless of when you go.


----------



## Spikepiz239

Spikepiz239 said:


> RJTaylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased a 2 day trip at a CCA banquet, and need a little advice. I obviously have to work around what the guide already has on the books, so I'm sure prime dates may not be available. I'm coming over from TX, so heat doesn't bother me a bit. Will be fly fishing for tarpon, snook, and reds.
> 
> 
> 
> Wright Taylor is an Excellent Guide, you are with one of the VERY best. I have fished with him multiple epic days and learned a tremendous amount in the process. Great guy, super knowledgable. You'll be in a great location with a great guide....enjoy
Click to expand...


----------

